
The Difference Between URLs and URIs - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/study/url-uri/?fb_ref=0qWTTYKjCq-Hackernews
======
Tomte
From [https://url.spec.whatwg.org/#goals](https://url.spec.whatwg.org/#goals):
"Standardize on the term URL. URI and IRI are just confusing. In practice a
single algorithm is used for both so keeping them distinct is not helping
anyone. URL also easily wins the search result popularity contest."

